# Your Favorite Shorts?



## Ali B 1973 (Jul 26, 2008)

I go through this every spring... I want new shorts but have found that I never end up finding exactly what I want and can't just spend $$$$$ trying out every good review out there. 

I like my Pearl 3d and I had a pair of Sheeebeeest that were pretty good too. I'm looking for something with a leg band that is a little more forgiving this year. I saw some shorts last summer on some riders that looked almost like they were not the typical :nono: elastic/tight band. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Shorts are a very personal choice as anatomies can vary so much from one person to another. I'm a big fan of Shebeest SSS shorts, the chamois is thin and by far the most comfortable short I've tried. The chamois actually moves with you and_ breathes._ I now have a drawer that stores 6 pairs of high end PI's and Sugois, all with chamois that are as thick as super absorbant sanitary napkins...yuck! I also have a pair of Sugoi Evolutions that have a simple chamois that I can tolerate when all the SSS's are in the laundry basket.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Ooh - I have issues with tight elastic on the thighs too. I got a nice pair of Louis Garneau women's specific shorts that don't even have an elastic, just stretch fabric. Comfy, and I didn't have to get a size large just to prevent circulation loss (where the large size leads to baggy-waist syndrome).

I know that most here are more the baggies type, but for really long rides (especially on the road) I have discovered the joys of bib shorts. Unfortunately, they're almost impossible to find in women's. I heard a rumour that it's possible to find bibs that have a bum-flap (like PJs) so the bathroom issue is easier. Has anyone ever seen this?


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

I really like my Specialized BG SL shorts. Very comfy chamois. They are a tad shorter than most of the shorts I'm wearing, though.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

The "ultimate" short by Terry _used_ to have no elastic grippers at the leg, just snug all the way down so no tight elastic at the end. Made of a nice and super soft fabric too. Though I don't know if the current "ultimate" shorts are constructed the same way -- mine are several years old.



Nerdgirl said:


> I know that most here are more the baggies type, but for really long rides (especially on the road) I have discovered the joys of bib shorts. Unfortunately, they're almost impossible to find in women's. I heard a rumour that it's possible to find bibs that have a bum-flap (like PJs) so the bathroom issue is easier. Has anyone ever seen this?


Haven't seen any, though I wish someone would make it! I love the way they fit (I'm tall, have to wear mens bibs), but weeing in the woods is such a pain...


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

deanna said:


> Haven't seen any, though I wish someone would make it! I love the way they fit (I'm tall, have to wear mens bibs), but weeing in the woods is such a pain...


Writing this made me do the search. I found one link that said Adidas made some, but couldn't actually find it online. Go figure, Louis Garneau does make a women's bib with detachable shoulder straps. Unfortunately, I can't buy online in Canada, but I can probably special order from a dealer.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Nerdgirl said:


> Writing this made me do the search. I found one link that said Adidas made some, but couldn't actually find it online. Go figure, Louis Garneau does make a women's bib with detachable shoulder straps. Unfortunately, I can't buy online in Canada, but I can probably special order from a dealer.


Wish they'd make a men's version... I'm nearly 6', so I can't wear the women's w/o figuring out a way to extend the straps (no, I don't sew).


----------



## brandykill (Feb 6, 2008)

Shorts: Another vote for Shebeest SSS shorts. The bomb chamios in those bad boys. 
...But I have recently made the switch to bibs (not as hard as you think ladies to use the rest room) I have purchased several pairs of Voler Avanti bibs. Affordable and a good chamois too. I will not ever switch back to shorts again.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I stayed obsessed with finding bib shorts that made peeing easier. And - great success!

I was lucky enough (through dint of much specific hinting) to get a pair of Pearl Izumi drop tail bibs for Xmas (Velotique started stocking them this year, but they're sold out until spring). And I just took them out on their first test ride. And, er test drop. Conclusion? Comfy as any bib. Has a little clasp to keep the straps from sitting awkwardly on the boobs (they are nestled between). I didn't notice any cinching at the waist, though I was also wearing tights (it's COLD out there!). The "tail" (the piece of fabric that tucks in to cover any heinie) wasn't noticeable while riding. The chamois wasn't bulky and seemed comfy enough, and the straps were actually the right length (guys bib straps are often a bit long for me).

Then, when I got home, the ultimate test. Would I be able to go pee without completely disrobing? The answer? Yes! It's a teeny bit more complicated than normal shorts. I wanted to be sure the tail didn't dangle and get wet, and you have to kinda hold to chamois out of the way to ensure that nothing gets damp that shouldn't, but all in all, it was pretty straightforward. Mr. Monster figures even guys would be interested if they ever face a #2 while on a bike ride.

All in all, a big thumbs up!

I had previously done a search of all bib shorts I could find with detachable straps. For your edification:

The Hincapie Easy Pee-sy bib short!

The Pearl Izumi drop tail bibs (the ones I got)

the Zippety Do bibs (these seem like a bit of a pain).

Adistar bibs

The Assos ones (so pricey!)

Powerlogic bibs

Hincapie Metric bibs


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

*spandex....only allowed under baggies*

Although I believe strongly in "The Rules" which clearly state that baggy shorts must be ridden on mountain bikes, and spandex on the road...I am known to sneak in spandex/chamois underneath the baggies.

I love the Shebeest elastic band which is nice and thick to avoid the hateful muffin tops.

I also like the pro Pearl Izumis for general comfort.

That being said the number one thing required for any pair of shorts is a tube of Chamois butter, or something equally able to limit the chafing. Always good to also have on hand a solution...just in case you don't prevent the hoo-hoo agony. We did TransRockies this summer and the Doctor's whipped up a nice solution of lidocaine and diaper cream. I personally subscribe to a magic potion called Green-Aid from the local herbalist..


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

These Swobos. I ride a chamois/baggy combo. The chamois on these Swobos is amazing -- but not meant to wear alone. It's detachable, so I can wear it with different baggies.

Apparently they do sell just the liner separately.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nerdgirl- I have a pair of Pearl droptail tights and shorts that just came in today! I tried them on immediately, and I think I'm already in love.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm in love with my Sugoi RSE bib shorts. So comfortable and the leg openings are just perfect so they don't dig into my thighs. Plus the chamois is awesome - and they have a ventilation system that actually works. 

But I only wear them road riding.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Been through dozens of pairs of shorts. (hey kids, get off my lawn!).

For lycra kit, I have had the best luck with Verge, EtxeOndo and now Orbea. I happen to have an inside line on Orbea stuff, and know that there is a 25% discount coupon on their facebook page this weekend, FWIW. I have a lot of the women's clothing, always get compliments on it and it is super flattering. In particular, I like the fabric band they use on the shorts and knickers, and the bibs don't seem to do any weird chest stuff.

https://www.facebook.com/OrbeaBicycles
https://www.orbeaproshop.com/products/?cat=6

For baggies, there seems to be no shortage of great stuff out there. I am fond of my Royal shorts, in particular.



Cheers,
C


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I opt for baggys. I wore Sombrios last year for down hill. They are knicker length and have enough stretch and fit knee pads easily. A few brands I've tried for trail riding are Pearl Izumi's and Fox as long as they have a removable liner because I don't like chamois. 

Road cycling is totally different preference and needs (spandex and chamois is a must). Sugoi or Assos. 

But like everything its all personal preference and sometimes hit and miss when I try something new,


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Sugoi Chamois have been pretty good for me. 

For baggies, I like men's since they are high enough in the back and long enough in the leg and the chamios are more comfortable. 

I don't know who designs womens chamois but they don't need to feel like a bunched up diaper...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Brodiegrrl said:


> ...I don't know who designs womens chamois but they don't need to feel like a bunched up diaper...


hahahaha Too true! I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I want to bump this up to ask a droptail question: 

I have the Pearl Bib shorts. They're the "elite" ones, which are just OK- the droptail is great, but they feel kinda thin & chintzy. The "PRO" shorts (less thin & chintzy) have a buckle in the back of the suspenders like a couple of the models above. Have any of you ever used that? It seems incredibly inconvenient. I mean, if I'm going to have to fish around under my jersey in the middle of my back, it'll take just as long as dropping trou completely.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

No specific info on the droptail, but I have the PRO tights with the windproof front. They have been way comfy for winter commuting over 10F, but the back portion that is breathable did not wear very well, I had a hole within a month, but I loved the fit and windproofness so much I patched them and they pedal on. I don't know if this same material is used in other PRO stuff.


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

And... in the ongoing search for bibs that allow a relatively easy pee, I ran across this review of the (new, I think) Gore bibs and the Pearl Izumi ones I have. At least some new manufacturers are stepping up...


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I need to get new MTB shorts... My Novara ones, which I actually really like, are way too big for me now that I lost 10 pounds and can slide right off (I refuse to be a cheap ass and return them to REI, even though they would take them back...). So I've been riding in my PI lycra shorts, which aren't too bad, I like how they don't catch on anything. But I just prefer to have baggies because it seems like with more fabric there, it'll be better when I fall. The search begins...


----------



## Dorothier (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a red shorts, Outdoor Quick Dry Pants.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

Yesterday I got some Endura shorts at my LBS. Detachable liner (with a neon pink chamois, LOL... I think the saleslady thought I liked pink more than I really do), and nice nylon short with lots of pockets. I'm really darn happy to finally have MTB shorts that fit again!


----------



## muddbunnies-team (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been running the RaceFace Khyber short this summer for baggies and really love the length, fit, and fabric.They are such a good looking short! On and off the bike.


----------



## swiftchick (Nov 10, 2012)

The store-brand shorts at Dick's Sporting Goods are surprisingly comfortable. I've ridden up to two hours in them without any problems.


----------



## Bikingnewbie (Nov 11, 2012)

Bump the Dick's brand shorts. I find them super comfortable and haven't had a single issue.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

I have pretty big thighs so I get the tight elastic thing. I like the SheBeest shorts as well, but my favorite pair? Boure. They are also really popular with the randonneur folks (long distance). Mine have held up multiple years (even with the holes

My problem with the baggie shorts is that they get hung up on my seat when I go behind my seatpost on downhills.


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

Howdy Ladies. I'm bumping this thread because I'm looking for good chamois liner shorts for my wife, now that she's getting into riding... We're looking for liner shorts (to wear under "baggies" and for lycra w/ chamois. 

First, I'm wondering if there's a distinct benefit to women-specific shorts. I picked up some new Sugoi evo shorts the other day, thinking she could try them out... but they're men's.

Second, what liner and tighties would you recommend. She's down with some cool, fashion-oriented stuff, or just purely functional, or in-between. 

Thanks for any help here.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

Sugoi makes some good women's shorts, I have some Evo's too. The difference between the pads is where the crease/folds are and how far up the front and wide in the back it is. Some men's pads are tolerable for some women and vice versa. It has been my experience that the pad and seat combo should be matched as much to eachother as to the rider. Example is if you are comfortable with a women's saddle(not all women are) the shorts would also be, as the creasing and padding would be a similar shape. There are different opinions on it, but that is my take at least.


----------



## FrauMik (Feb 24, 2014)

Betty Designs make some stylish looking cycling clothes. Never tried or tested it myself though so I would actually love to hear from girls who have.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Collins said:


> Second, what liner and tighties would you recommend. She's down with some cool, fashion-oriented stuff, or just purely functional, or in-between.


I can tell you what _not_ to get - Pearl Izumi. I got a couple pair last year and the chamoises (  what is the plural of chamois, anyway?) are like fine grit sandpaper. Not obvious to the touch in the store, but sure obvious to the, uh, nethers after a half hour in the saddle. :shudder:

gabrielle


----------



## tonicspark (Nov 10, 2009)

I love my Maloja baggies but you have to add your own liners. I like my pearl izumi selects too if I'm going spandex. 

Has anyone tried the Pearl Izumi Sugar Shorts???? I found some for cheap but I'm scared you get what you pay for--


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

Great -- Thanks for letting me know your proclivities. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jett Raven. I love love love that you can adjust the waist. I've never found baggie MTB shorts that didn't gap in the back before.


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

I am a big fan of RaceFace womens shorts - they have really comfortable and soft waist bands and can be adjusted with two velcro tabs. Ive got all three of their short models - because they are just that good! 
The Piper shorts keep you quite cool (which is important here in the northern parts of oz... because its hot all the time!) and are simple enough to wear out and about like normal shorts. 
The DIY shorts are heavier, longer but still quite cool and comfortable for long rides and wearing out and about. I wear these hiking too. They fit over knee armour pretty well. 
The Kyber shorts are long, heavy, dirt-repellant with heaps of useful pockets and fit really well over knee armour. I wear these when its winter or my bike is going to predominantly be pointing down!

No fluffy frilly pink flowery details and woosy pastel colours (also important!) and really understated logos.

The only bad thing about them is that their entire womens softgoods line fits small - so while I am an XS/S clothing size, I wear M in raceface gear - SM would be too small to fit over tights/knicks.
They are also kinda expensive (in Australia anyway)

As for tights/knicks we have some good Australian/New Zealander companies that make great lycra shorts, but I also like the Castelli ladies lycras shorts but will only get them when they are on special (because they are $$$!!)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Collins said:


> Great -- Thanks for letting me know your proclivities. Any other suggestions?


Last season I got good use of Troy Lee Skyline shorts : 2 way stretch, durable and light... "no flowers or butterflies". They were excellent for dh.



For long am trail rides I wore the TLD Skyline's with Club Ride chamois liner. These were light, comfy and stayed in place



https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/1554-02

DamselCham Chamois | Club Ride Apparel


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

While we're on this subject, have any of you tried these "boy shorts" liners from ClubRide?

DamselCham Chamois | Club Ride Apparel

I tried some of these on at Universal Cycles a couple of weeks ago. I'm always on the lookout for good liner shorts, and these are particularly cute, but those inseams went straight up into my "crotchal area" as we say. Bunch city. I almost got saddle sores right there in the dressing room.

Anybody actually used these? I know every body is different, but I'm having a really hard time imagining how these would stay put.

gabrielle


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Haven't tried those. I've had pretty bad luck at finding baggies that actually work well. Seems like I end up wearing my lycra under some old reliable shorts that I have that are non-bike-specific, but they're beginning to show their age. 

Anybody here that wears knickers? I found some recently at Dick's & they were a really good price so I jumped on it. Haven't had a chance to actually ride with them though, and while I think that they'll be great for lighter duty stuff, they'll likely get torn up for any kind of downhilling. Any recommendations on some stouter knickers that can take some abuse?


----------

